# Waterside Point in Roper NC ?



## gjhardt (May 1, 2017)

Showing up on II anyone know anything about them?


----------



## gjhardt (May 3, 2017)

anyone live in that area and toured?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 3, 2017)

I am sending a guest next week (opening week) and hope to get a report.  Right now no amenities are available.  Early July the pool, hot tub and fire pit are scheduled for completion.  Currently only one building is complete for a total of 12 (I believe) two and three bedroom condos.  It is on the Albemarle Sound across from Edonton, NC.  It is about an hour and a half from the outerbanks.


----------



## gjhardt (May 4, 2017)

Thanks,  let me know after your guests get back if you have a chance.  Sounds peaceful.


----------



## pedro47 (May 4, 2017)

It is near Elon College in NC and that is all I know.


----------



## gjhardt (May 15, 2017)

I found a telephone number from II but no one answers - does anyone have a contact name or number.  I am interested in trying this place out but want to verify the pool will be operational before we book.  Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

gjhardt said:


> I found a telephone number from II but no one answers - does anyone have a contact name or number.  I am interested in trying this place out but want to verify the pool will be operational before we book.  Thanks


Pool is scheduled to open week of 4th of July.  No guarantee that it won't be delayed.  There are 12 units.  Opening week my guest was the only guest.  The elevator wasn't working the first day and there was a delay in cable tv installation.  They are still working some other bugs (not literal) out.  I haven't booked yet but probably will for late July.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

I attached a picture of the pool as it appeared last week.  They were working on it.  I put in a request to add it to the TUG database so I can give the review that I was given.


----------



## amycurl (May 15, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> It is near Elon College in NC and that is all I know.


Elon is in Burlington, NC--waaaay further than an hour and a half from the OBX, and not really anywhere near Edenton (or the coast, or any significant body of water, for that matter.)


----------



## gjhardt (May 16, 2017)

thanks for the review - very helpful - Please if anyone else goes please post any info on building or area.


----------



## Bettymcg (Jun 14, 2017)

gjhardt said:


> Showing up on II anyone know anything about them?


I am there now and the condo is gorgeous!  Spacious and comfortable, with balconies that look out over the sound.  Probably the nicest timeshare condo I have ever stayed in.  Pool isn't finished and grounds need more work but it will soon be great.  Location is off the beaten path.  About 60 miles to the Outer Banks and a few miles to Edenton.  25 miles to Elizabeth City and the nearest WalMart!


----------



## gjhardt (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for the update -


----------



## Bettymcg (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Bettymcg (Jun 18, 2017)

This is the pool, playground, etc. on June 17, 3017.  Supposed to be finished by July 4.


----------



## Bettymcg (Jun 18, 2017)

Kitchen in our condo.  Walk in closets, two balconies, three bedrooms.


----------



## Bettymcg (Jun 18, 2017)

View from our upper balcony.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a Capital Resorts facebook group at Capital Resorts Condo Owners


----------



## gjhardt (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks - booked a week for my niece hope pool is open - we are going down for a few days to check it out.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 18, 2017)

We're about to book Thanksgiving week here. gjhardt, how was your trip? We called the resort and confirmed that at least the hot tub would still be open then. My mother has never been to the OBX before and we thought this would be a great resort to host Thanksgiving in and then explore via day trips.


----------



## Mcdearmid (Sep 5, 2017)

I own a unit at kings creek plantation in Williamsburg va. I am a member of rci. Would I have option to stay here?


----------



## gjhardt (Sep 5, 2017)

My niece loved the unit but had to drive to do much with the kids  But the family needed some down time and she found it to be perfect for those days.  They drove to the outer banks two days.  She said the units are really nice.
I didn't make it down to check it out for myself.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 5, 2017)

gjhardt said:


> My niece loved the unit but had to drive to do much with the kids  But the family needed some down time and she found it to be perfect for those days.  They drove to the outer banks two days.  She said the units are really nice.
> I didn't make it down to check it out for myself.


I was thinking of exchanging into this resort but felt that driving 25+ miles to do things would be a pain. This summer we exchanged into the Garland Resort and the town was so tiny and you had to drive 40 miles to the biggest town to get anything. This showed me that I'm a city girl and I'm not good doing the country thing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 5, 2017)

amycurl said:


> We're about to book Thanksgiving week here. gjhardt, how was your trip? We called the resort and confirmed that at least the hot tub would still be open then. My mother has never been to the OBX before and we thought this would be a great resort to host Thanksgiving in and then explore via day trips.


Amy, Did you end up going?  Was the hot tub still open?  What did you think?  Did you end up on the end units without the  direct water view, I have a feeling that may be where the II exchangers end up.
It's quite remote even though its only a little over an hour to the OBX.


----------



## Bettymcg (Dec 5, 2017)

There is only one building and I think all the units have water views?   Although I guess it is possible that the two on the end might not.  At this time of year you should get any unit you want!


----------



## amycurl (Dec 10, 2017)

> Amy, Did you end up going? Was the hot tub still open? What did you think? Did you end up on the end units without the direct water view, I have a feeling that may be where the II exchangers end up.
> It's quite remote even though its only a little over an hour to the OBX.



We did! And it was! We loved the fact that there was an onsite manager there 24/7. We ended up in the unit next to his, and he got up every morning very early and opened the hot tub for us. We got into the habit of watching the sunrise from the hot tub each morning, and then having sunset cocktail happy hour from the hot tub each late afternoon/early evening. The fire pit was nice, too. I really liked the fact that the "resort" was so small--just 11 total units in the one building that has been built. 

The units were built originally as whole-ownership condos and they are HUGE. We commented that it was definitely the largest kitchen we've ever had the pleasure of cooking Thanksgiving dinner in. (There was even a separate prep sink in the ginormous island--what a treat!) The dining room is also really large--we figured out that the table concealed two additional leaves, so we were able to extend it for Thanksgiving. We invited Danny, the GM, to come eat with us, which he did. (There was an unfortunate situation with a fire alarm issue our first night....let's just say, we all got to know Danny very well over the course of the week.) 

We have a whole list of recommendations for them, but most of them are small tweaks. I missed having a DVD player. I loved having a chest of drawers with both a cedar drawer *and* a felt-lined jewelry drawer--even in the guest bedroom! Having a half-bath off the hallway, not shared by a bedroom, made life so much nicer for the three nights we gave up the guest bedroom to my in-laws for the pullout in the living room (not the best pullout I've ever slept on, but perfectly serviceable.) (My mother and young daughter shared the master.) Both master and guest bedrooms have full en suites and king beds. 

We were in a two-bedroom end unit, facing away from the water. However, our porch was HUGE, and ran the entire length of the unit, so we had fantastic sunset views over the water from the end of the porch (where they have a set of chairs and a small table set up,) in addition to a regular patio dining table and a set of four more chairs. it was too cool most days for us to eat outside, but one day it did get nice enough in the sun that we played cards out there. Also, the set up meant that while there wasn't a view of the water from the living/dining area, each bedroom had a *fantastic* view of the water. Honestly, there are no bad units here, but the guest bedroom interior two-bedroom units look onto the walkway (as compared to the water) and won't have a great view. (However, those units will have a view of the water from their living/dining room. Those units also had a *much smaller* kitchen/dining/living room footprint.)

We had a great time--we spent a day exploring Edenton (there's a honest-to-goodness full service, two story local department in the heart of downtown Edenton, something that I thought no longer existed in the US in the 20teens,) a day on Manteo, a day on the OBX, an afternoon at Lake Phelps--it was very much a "back in touch with each and with nature" kind of trip. Just what I needed. My daughter loved the hot tub, and she picked up three more Jr. Ranger badges from the three different national parks we visited. 

In the summer, it would be a very different kind of trip. (The infinity pool looked beautiful, but only my daughter dared a "polar plunge" once or twice.) In future expansion phases, they are planning for an activities center and an indoor pool. No sales staff, and no offer of a pitch. The whole trip was delightful and refreshing.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 10, 2017)

The resort got fuller as the week of Thanksgiving went on--I think there was only one empty unit by Thursday. (Both three bedrooms were booked, so Danny couldn't give us a tour of those, although he did describe them.) I think the true "off season" was deemed by the company to start the next week--the main project will be rebuilding the seawall and the dock, both of which were slated to start the Monday after Thanksgiving. The whole development has a long back story, which was kind of fascinating to me as a development/urban planning nerd. (I once read "Profits and Politics in Paradise"--a history of the development of HHI--and I've been geeking out about stuff like that ever since.)

But its location RIGHT on Albermarle Sound is amazing. A few nights, when there were high winds, you could hear the sound of the waves from the units (always a plus.) And I've lived and worked in overly-developed beach communities, so I didn't really miss the traffic or the tourists of Kill Devil Hills (although it was nice for a day trip.) Give me a view of horizon water, a hot tub, darkness at night to see the star from the fire pit, and the sound of waves as I fall asleep--without sirens or traffic--and I am a happy girl.


----------



## CericRushmore (Dec 17, 2020)

Has anyone been more recently? We booked 2 weeks in January. The reviews on the non-timeshare websites seem to be good, but I was curious on the timeshare experts thoughts. 

It does seem that there was no indoor pool ever built and the person on the phone said that the outdoor hot tub will likely be closed in January. She said that the outdoor pool was closed in November for the season.


----------

